

Why are threads on the hostage situation in Sydney, Australia being flagkilled? - jpgvm

Similar events are not subjected to this sort of blanket blackout. I don&#x27;t understand why they are being flagged.
======
greenyoda
From the HN Guidelines page:

 _Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they 're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. ... If they'd cover it on TV
news, it's probably off-topic._[1]

Terrorists taking hostages aren't an interesting new phenomenon.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

